# Wacom Intuos Pro and Windows 10



## davidedric

Hi,

Since installing Windows 10, my tablet does to appear to operate correctly.   This is not just a lightroom problem, since I got odd behaviour in Photoshop and On1 too.

However, in Lightroom, when using sliders there is a lag between moving the pen and the slider responding.  Sometimes the pen will pick up and move the tone curve, sometimes it seems not to, but then two or three moves happen at once.

I've downloaded and installed the latest drivers from Wacom.   GPU Acceleration is switched off.

Any suggestions gratefully received. 

Dave


----------



## Norfolk Lad

Sorry, can't help.  I have not suffered such problems and I've been on Windows 10 about 3 months now.


----------



## PhilBurton

Comments to both Dave and Jeremy:

Which versions of Windows 10?  Is the install up to date with patches?
Are drivers up to date?


----------



## Norfolk Lad

PhilBurton said:


> Which versions of Windows 10? Is the install up to date with patches?
> Are drivers up to date?



As I said, I don't have a problem with my tablet.  Everything is up to date and works fine.
Dave said his drivers were up to date.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'd try uninstalling the Wacom drivers and reinstall.


----------



## davidedric

I did try re-installing once I noticed the problem, but it made no difference.   I suppose I could try again, but I think I am going to do some searching around Wacom and Windows settings, just in case I can spot something.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton

There was a setting called Pen Flicks (or something like that) that was causing problems at one stage.


----------



## davidedric

Found it!   It was that darn Windows Ink box that had caught me out before, and I'd forgotten.

Thanks, but anyone else reading this...............

Dave


----------



## Cerianthus

I have an older wacom tablet that sometimes refused to load (not really a Lightroom problem) 
  My solution was to go to the programs folder and force all the exe files (not just the main program) to open in W7 or 8 compatibility mode (right click)


----------



## Hoggy

davidedric said:


> Found it!   It was that darn Windows Ink box that had caught me out before, and I'd forgotten.
> 
> Thanks, but anyone else reading this...............



I can't believe more people don't complain about this to get this fricken issue fixed!

Turing off Windows Ink fixes the lag issue - BUT then pressure sensitivity is lost.


----------



## davidedric

Do some digging, I found this potential solution to the problem for Photoshop.

With CC2014 Adobe has decided to use Windows Ink for pressure sensitivity, if you turn it off, you loose pressure in Photoshop. However, you can re-enable pressure sensitivity with the following steps and create a file that contains instructions to revert to the WinTab functionality:

Create a text file in a text editor such as Notepad.
Type in the following lines:
# Use WinTab
UseSystemStylus 0
Save the file as a plain text file named PSUserConfig.txt, and save the file into the Photoshop settings folder: C:\Users\[User Name]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2014\Adobe Photoshop CC 2014 Settings\
Then start Photoshop.​Does anyone know if something similar might also work in Lightroom App Data?   I don't want to try something I don't understand.

Dave


----------



## Hoggy

davidedric said:


> Does anyone know if something similar might also work in Lightroom App Data?   I don't want to try something I don't understand.



I know I tried that a while ago..  No Joy..  

Maybe someone knows of another way?


----------



## hgw20

Same here!!!

Hi, im using the wacom intuos pro M, with drivers up to date, and within Win10 environment.

Using it with Photoshop works flawlessly, but not the same when using in Lightroom where the pressure sensitivity doesnt work well since you cant mantain the soft brush even not increasing the pressure of your strokes.

Keeping the pressure the softer u can, the strokes begin soft (as must be) but randomly beguins to create hard spots into the same stroke.





I have checked the "use windows ink" box if I unchecked it, the pressure sensitivity directly doesnt work at all.

Do you know how can I fix that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I've heard a couple of reports of issues with the latest driver, so rolling back to the previous Wacom driver might help.


----------



## Arnie

I'm also experiencing the issue with Lightroom sliders not moving smoothly when I use my new Intuos Pro tablet.  For example, when I attempt to move the exposure slider from the zero point to the right, the slider doesn't move until I've moved the pen a considerable way and then it jumps to a setting of about 30.  Once the slider jumps, I am able to move it smoothly to any point on the scale.  I researched various forums and tried some of the recommendations such as going to Pen and Touch in Control panel and turning off Press and Hold as a right click and turning off Flicks.  These changes didn't help, so I contacted Wacom technical support, and they had me roll back the tablet driver to 6.3.15-3, but this also did not solve the problem.  Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Hoggy

For me it's been this way ever since getting the tablet about a year ago or so..  Through MANY different driver versions.

I can't believe more people don't find this *intensely* aggravating.

Does it seriously NOT do this for some people???  Windows Ink OFF in Wacom driver: no stutter/delay, but no pressure sensitivity.  Windows ink ON: pressure sensitivity, but heavy stutter/delay.  It affects both the sliders, AND all on-image adjustments (creating radial, brush, etc).  It doesn't affect mouse use in any way, though.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

I have Windows but have Ink turned off as I am not artistic enough to use pressure sensitivity. However it is worth looking at the Windows pen settings to see these help:

Under Windows start menu type pen

Select change your pen settings

Turn off both "Show Visual Effects" and "Show Cursor"

Does this help in anyway?

For the lag issue try turning off Flicks:

Under Windows start menu type pen

Select Pen and Touch

Select Flicks Tab

Uncheck "use flicks to perform common actions quickly and easily"

This should keep pen pressure and help reduce the lag


----------



## Arnie

I already had Flicks turned off, and that didn't help.  Turning off Show Visual Effects and Show Cursor also did not help.

I have to agree with Hoggy.  This is a very frustrating problem.  It must also be a vexing problem to solve, because I've seen entries in various online forums, complaining about this sort of pen problem, that date back a couple of years.  You'd think that Wacom tablet users would have raised a stink about this and that Wacom would have made it a priority to fix, yet, the issue persists and, when I spoke to Wacom technical support, the technician seemed to be only generally familiar with the issue.


----------



## Hoggy

Ad Astra said:


> I have Windows but have Ink turned off as I am not artistic enough to use pressure sensitivity.



I don't consider myself artistic enough either, but I'm not going to be able to learn how to if I can't use the pressure sensitivity.  Plus it was one of the minor reasons I chose the Intuos Pro small over cheaper options - more sensitivity levels.  ...  And the regular Photoshop is still too much of a beast for me to be able to do anything productive with it yet.   However, it should be noted that Photoshop used to have this issue too, but doesn't any more.  So there may still be a shred of hope - but I'm certainly not holding my breath anymore.

Also of note, is that this affects ALL user input that requires any threshold of movement from the pen..  Filmstrip & panel scrollbar sliders, crop tool, grad, radial, etc.  It even affects plugin input from the pen, and selecting text in rename dialogs and whatnot.  So it's definitely something wrong with the basic pen input method in the entirety of LR.  I wasn't sure which was the suspect, Wacom or LR - but given that PS got fixed, I'm leaning towards it being a LR problem at the moment.



> However it is worth looking at the Windows pen settings to see these help:
> 
> Under Windows start menu type pen
> 
> Select change your pen settings
> 
> Turn off both "Show Visual Effects" and "Show Cursor"
> 
> Does this help in anyway?
> 
> For the lag issue try turning off Flicks:
> 
> Under Windows start menu type pen
> 
> Select Pen and Touch
> 
> Select Flicks Tab
> 
> Uncheck "use flicks to perform common actions quickly and easily"
> 
> This should keep pen pressure and help reduce the lag



Here, I've tried everything I've read about it - including un&re-install of both LR and Wacom software.  But not even a reduction - just nothing.  I have to choose between movement threshold responsiveness, or pen pressure sensitivity. ... sucks


----------



## davidedric

I have exactly the same problem as described by Arnie.  Looking back, I think it may have appeared / reappeared with Win 10 Anniversary Update.

Here's the odd bit - the problem disappears if I connect the tablet by cable instead of wirelessly.  I thought maybe it was a problem with my wireless/tablet - but now I'm not so sure.  Maybe a note to Wacom support is in order.

Dave


----------



## Arnie

I told Wacom support that the rollback to driver 6.3.15-3 didn't work and that the then current driver (6.3.19-3) didn't work.  I was asked to try the new 6.3.20-3 driver just released, and, if that didn't work, rollback to the 6.3.18-3 driver.  Neither driver affected the problem.  So, I've now tried four drivers to no avail.  I'd like to see Wacom get serious about this problem, perhaps collaborating with Microsoft to figure out a solution.

In response to davidedric's post, I have only used my tablet in wired configuration.

Arnie


----------



## Gnits

I got so fed up with driver problems on Windows with Wacom that I stopped using my Wacom Intuos. For such an extensively used piece of kit I expected that the drivers would have decent quality control.  I purchased a gaming mouse (Logitech G500), which does not replace the functionality of the Wacom but gives me incredible accuracy when using the mouse, plus a bunch of extra buttons I could configure for frequent coomands.


----------



## Cerianthus

Strange. I use an old graphite 3, using old drivers  in compatibility mode and the only problem I have is that sometimes the driver does not load at startup so I have no cursor. Off course you'll want everything to work, but how important is pressure levels in LR. The only control in LR that uses pressure is the flow of the brush. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Gnits

I tried for a full 3 months to adopt the Wacom Intuos for use with Lr and PS on Windows.  Frustration with drivers / poor support and probably the nature of my workflow made it real easy for me to abandon the Wacom. Finding such a positive experience then with a gaming mouse sealed Wacoms fate for me, at least for the foreseeable future.  I accept totally that others experiences will differ.


----------



## frozenframe

I still use my old Intuos 3 in both PS and LR for the brushes, but still have to use my mouse for moving sliders.


----------



## davidedric

Hi,

Since installing Windows 10, my tablet does to appear to operate correctly.   This is not just a lightroom problem, since I got odd behaviour in Photoshop and On1 too.

However, in Lightroom, when using sliders there is a lag between moving the pen and the slider responding.  Sometimes the pen will pick up and move the tone curve, sometimes it seems not to, but then two or three moves happen at once.

I've downloaded and installed the latest drivers from Wacom.   GPU Acceleration is switched off.

Any suggestions gratefully received. 

Dave


----------



## Arnie

Cerianthus makes a good point.  The use of Windows Ink can be turned off in Lightroom to give smooth movement of sliders but loss of pen pressure.  Ink can be left on for Photoshop, where pen pressure is more widely implemented.  I haven't had my tablet long enough to experiment with pen pressure in Lightroom and decide if the loss of pen pressure would be significant for me.  I'd like to hear from others about their use of pen pressure in Lightroom.  How useful and important is it?


----------



## Cerianthus

Contrary to my earlier remark my tablet does suffer from the slider delay. I just hadn't noticed because I use the contour shuttle for those. It may be a Windows issue because it wasn't like that before. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kroontje

I follow this tread and found this.
Maybe....it will helps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cfQUzUOWTQ

Also here:
Windows Ink and Photoshop 2014 |Adobe Community


----------



## Hoggy

Kroontje said:


> I follow this tread and found this.
> Maybe....it will helps
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cfQUzUOWTQ
> 
> Also here:
> Windows Ink and Photoshop 2014 |Adobe Community



Yeah, that was one of the things that helped for Photoshop..  But that is apparently not needed anymore.  At least not here.

However I also tried doing _that_ for Lightroom, but no dice.  Even tried renaming to LRUserConfig.txt.


----------



## Kroontje

I have check something yesterday with Lr and CS6. And i must say that i have no problems with the sliders. This with Windows Ink and without. Also in photoshop no problems. This with Lr 6.7 (6.8 gives me other problems) and CS6. The wacom drivers first 6.3.14.1 and the latest driver.. no different.


----------



## davidedric

davidedric said:


> I have exactly the same problem as described by Arnie.  Looking back, I think it may have appeared / reappeared with Win 10 Anniversary Update.
> 
> Here's the odd bit - the problem disappears if I connect the tablet by cable instead of wirelessly.  I thought maybe it was a problem with my wireless/tablet - but now I'm not so sure.  Maybe a note to Wacom support is in order.
> 
> Dave



A quick update.  Suddenly, the laggy problem has disappeared.  No update to Wacom software or drivers, so far as I know, but who knows what Win10 is doing behind the scenes.

A quick non-Lightroom moan.  Win10 decided to remove my UK keyboard.  Not just reset the default to US keyboard but completely remove it, so I had to go to the Microsoft site, download and reinstall.  Strewth.

Dave


----------



## Gnits

Microsoft updates kept screwing up my Microsoft Office settings.  I have opted to turn off all updates to Ms Office.


----------



## Hoggy

Gnits said:


> Microsoft updates kept screwing up my Microsoft Office settings.  I have opted to turn off all updates to Ms Office.



Blech..  I'd have opted to remove Office.  LibreOffice FTW!    (But you probably need it for work.)


On topic, it's still laggy here.  Although since I have both the Classic and Grip pens, I've set the Classic for no lag and the Grip for pressure.  Would still be nice to have both.

And to answer what someone was saying about the usefulness of pressure in LR..  Since I've been doing more brushwork lately, I've actually been finding it quite useful!   I'm still the furthest thing from being a Picasso with it, mind you.  But useful nonetheless.

(But also of note is that I have a, possibly unhealthy, obsession with staying in raw.  Well, _that,_ and I don't really know PS. )


----------

